# My cat(s) don’t like the paté



## chiarat (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi everybody, I am trying to feed my two cats with paté, I had them trying so many different tastes and brands : Animonda Carny, Feringa, Smilla, Bozita , Mac’s, Cat’s Finefood, Granatapet, Wildfreedom, Leonardo, 800 gr - 400 gr - 200 gr cans) and probably other brands that now I can’t recall. I waisted a lot of food but still the cats eat unhappily and mostly just a small quantity (expecially the one who has a demanding temper) . Thanks to all these attempts I found 2 kind of paté they eat but I am afraid they will become tired of them soon and after 5 months of battles and hungry cats I still haven’t found the solution... It turned out they do like Bozita Chunks in Jelly (expecially the jelly) but reading the forum it seems to me that most of your cats eat paté and this makes me wonder.... I still want to try Animonda Vom fenstein and Cat’s finefood Purrs ... which is very expensive for me about 9 £ /kg . I the Bozita Chunks in jelly is listed 1 gr Cassia (thikener) per kilo... ...does anybody know about Cassia safety? I have another question , is about treats: I am sad because I cannot give them any because after they eat something tasty they wouldn’t eat the paté anymore. Any suggestion and information will help me, thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mine won't eat pate type foods either - he prefers something he can 'chew', preferably flaked or shredded textures in jelly. As my Bertie is a very fussy eater I have to use a few treats or a small amount of dry as an 'appetizer' - once he's had that he will then go onto eat his bowl of wet food !


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This isn't going to be of any help to you but............
I too wonder where all these "pate lovers" are I have never had a cat that likes that texture preferring flaked/shredded types.
TBH I have given up even trying to change Meeko's eating habits,he will eat what he likes and nothing else,there is absolutely no point in trying to get him to eat what* "I"* consider good food if he doesn't agree.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm lucky that mine eat most of what I put in front of them: pate/mousse, shredded/flaked or chunks. I do add a fair bit of warm water to the pates because I want them to get extra fluids, and they do prefer it fairly sloppy. 

There are nutritionally sound foods available in all different textures, so it's best to learn which texture they prefer, and buy the best varieties you can find in that style. 

As for cassia, the consensus is that it seems to be pretty much harmless, though there isn't any specific research that I'm aware of.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

buffie said:


> This isn't going to be of any help to you but............
> I too wonder where all these "pate lovers" are I have never had a cat that likes that texture preferring flaked/shredded types.
> TBH I have given up even trying to change Meeko's eating habits,he will eat what he likes and nothing else,there is absolutely no point in trying to get him to eat what* "I"* consider good food if he doesn't agree.


Ollie didn't get a chance to show preference. I put down pate from the get go. Even when he came home on Felix, I bought pate variety


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mine eat every brand, flavour, texture they are presented with. Yes, I‘m showing off. 
They eat lots and are far from being fat. Still showing off. 
Sorry, neither helpful nor nice. 

If your two like chunks in jelly that’s fine- you are still better off than those cat slaves who can feed only one or two foods due to allergies or pickiness.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

SbanR said:


> Ollie didn't get a chance to show preference. I put down pate from the get go. Even when he came home on Felix, I bought pate variety


Having had previous cats who didn't like it I was fairly sure he wouldn't appreciate a mushy mess in his bowl and was proved correct.
I know cats don't "chew" their food as such and no commercial food is going to be similar to "natural" texture but most pate has to be so far removed from a natural texture I'm not really surprised he and his predecessors didn't like it


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@chiarat

My cats enjoy pate foods. I don't know if it makes a difference but to serve the firmer pate food I cut it into cubes, rather than mashing it up. The cubes are bite-sized, so the cat can just pick one cube off the dish at a time. Some of mine are not as keen on the softer pate foods e.g. Leonardo tins, Wainwrights tins and I think this is because it is a bit sloppy in the dish.

With regard to chunky cat food - mine love Miamor Ragout Royale pouches of chunks in jelly, (from Zooplus) which they have occasionally. I've found this food is excellent at tempting a cat who has lost their appetite and also good for hiding ground-up medicines in. e.g. a worm tablet such as Milbemax..

If you want to feed treats you might be better giving them the freeze dried protein treats made by Thrive or Cosma (Cosma Snackies). These come as dried cubes of pure protein and if you crumble one on top of each cat's wet food they may find it more tempting. Mine especially love the white fish flavour of Cosma Snackies (ZP again). The chicken flavour is also popular.

Or, you could add a pinch of Fortiflora on the top of their wet food. Fortiflora is actually a probiotic, so it will be good for their bowels, but it is very useful as a topper because it's strong smelling (contains Animal Digest flavouring, same as kibble and treats). It is not cheap, but as you need so little per meal, a box should last you about a month.

(note: too much Fortiflora can cause loose stools, so start off with a tiny amount)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Purina-For...1&s=gateway&sprefix=fortiflora,aps,127&sr=8-1


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

@chiarat

I've found my cat doesn't like paté type food and I *think* it's because he's not a fan of chicken. Have you tried Hi Life The Fishy one?


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

chillminx said:


> to serve the firmer pate food I cut it into cubes, rather than mashing it up.


I'm going to try this tomorrow. It can't hurt. I have 27 cans of pate that my cats are refusing to eat. :Banghead


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck MaggieDemi


----------



## chiarat (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind and helpful answers and sorry for the delay: i wanted to post before but here things are changing everyday . At the moment cats don’t eat any kind of paté, not even chunks in jelly. I had to go back to dry food plus Almo Nature wet complementary because he was refusing to eat anything else . A couple of days ago Brad started to vomit , first gastric juices and then food. I did a couple of trips to the vet and now he is better but it turned out he has very low white blood cell count. I am going to start a new thread about it. For now thank you very much for your sharing ❣


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

chillminx said:


> My cats enjoy pate foods. I don't know if it makes a difference but to serve the firmer pate food I cut it into cubes, rather than mashing it up. The cubes are bite-sized, so the cat can just pick one cube off the dish at a time.


Im going to try this! Good tip


----------



## kittykat555 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello. I have 2 quite fussy eaters. One of my girls only likes the gravy from the wet cat food and has never eaten any 'lumps' in any wet food. She loves dry biscuits but I would love her to eat more wet food (vet has checked her teeth etc are ok).
I thought about the pate foods which I'm sure she would go for if I mixed it with water. But ..... I'm worried about buying the cans because I lost one of my beautiful old girls to hyperthyroid. She managed several years having a daily tablet (which she always took so well) but it made her so poorly at the end. I remember reading at the time there was a link with the chemicals used to line cat fod tins and hyperthyroid and I still feel guilty because I'd always fed her from tinned food that had this lining without realising.
My dilema now is whether to feed my girls with tinned pate - could it cause them to be ill later in life, or am I over reacting? Help!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

kittykat555 said:


> Hello. I have 2 quite fussy eaters. One of my girls only likes the gravy from the wet cat food and has never eaten any 'lumps' in any wet food. She loves dry biscuits but I would love her to eat more wet food (vet has checked her teeth etc are ok).
> I thought about the pate foods which I'm sure she would go for if I mixed it with water. But ..... I'm worried about buying the cans because I lost one of my beautiful old girls to hyperthyroid. She managed several years having a daily tablet (which she always took so well) but it made her so poorly at the end. I remember reading at the time there was a link with the chemicals used to line cat fod tins and hyperthyroid and I still feel guilty because I'd always fed her from tinned food that had this lining without realising.
> My dilema now is whether to feed my girls with tinned pate - could it cause them to be ill later in life, or am I over reacting? Help!


Hyperthyroidism is endemic in the domestic cat population, and is a common disease of older cats. The cause(s) have not been conclusively scientifically proven though there are various theories, some of which have scientific research to back them up.

Hyperthyroidism in cats has been linked to canned cat food because the lining of the cans contains Bisphenol A - BPA. But Bisphenol A- BPA is used in dozens of other products, including plastics and possibly also in the linings of cat food pouches. The only way you could be sure to avoid it for your cat would be to feed her a home cooked or raw diet.

Some research seems to show that exposure to flame retardant chemicals used in making furniture, electronics, and other consumer products can cause hyperthyroidism in cats.

A study published in 2000 looked at the medical records of 100 cats with hyperthyroidism and 163 control cats (without hyperthyroidism) to see if various environmental or dietary factors played a part in which cats became hyperthyroid. The researchers found "exposure to fertilisers, herbicides, plant pesticides, regular use of flea products, and presence of a smoker in the home, were _*not*_ significantly associated with an increased risk of disease, but cats that preferred fish or liver flavours of canned cat food appeared to have a slightly increased risk."

Millions of pet cats in the world are fed canned cat food every day. If canned cat food was the direct cause of hyperthyroidism there would be far more cats suffering from the disease. An epidemic !

My previous 2 cats (siblings) both developed hyperthyroid disease in their senior years, and neither of them had ever been fed any canned cat food. They were fed a mixed diet of home cooked meat and offal, some raw, and some cat food pouches.


----------



## kittykat555 (Apr 17, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Hyperthyroidism is endemic in the domestic cat population, and is a common disease of older cats. The cause(s) have not been conclusively scientifically proven though there are various theories, some of which have scientific research to back them up.
> 
> Hyperthyroidism in cats has been linked to canned cat food because the lining of the cans contains Bisphenol A - BPA. But Bisphenol A- BPA is used in dozens of other products, including plastics and possibly also in the linings of cat food pouches. The only way you could be sure to avoid it for your cat would be to feed her a home cooked or raw diet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chillminx, that's really detailed information and reassuring. I think I'm going to try her with the pate as I really want her to get more liquid in her diet. Thanks again for your response.


----------



## chiarat (Feb 25, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Hyperthyroidism is endemic in the domestic cat population, and is a common disease of older cats. The cause(s) have not been conclusively scientifically proven though there are various theories, some of which have scientific research to back them up.
> 
> Hyperthyroidism in cats has been linked to canned cat food because the lining of the cans contains Bisphenol A - BPA. But Bisphenol A- BPA is used in dozens of other products, including plastics and possibly also in the linings of cat food pouches. The only way you could be sure to avoid it for your cat would be to feed her a home cooked or raw diet.
> 
> ...


----------



## chiarat (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you so much Chillminx for the precious information (as always ) !


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

Well I tried cutting the pate into bite sized chunks, but my cats just looked at me like- What the heck is this?! :Hilarious
It was worth a try. :Cat


----------



## chiarat (Feb 25, 2019)

Here am I again...meanwhile I realised that the problem it’s not the texture but the smell/taste! In fact now they also refuse chunks in jelly... they want lean meat ... maybe they like some organs like liver or heart but not too much animal byproducts.... Brad is strong willed and if he doesn’t get what he wants ( especially food) he’d bear a grudge endlessly , became moody and mean with my female cat. He need to get some satisfaction from food. So for now I am mixing Cosma tuna ( or Almo nature HFC which he loves) with Granatapet paté: he enjoys it and after supper he behaves like a good boy ( hopefully he will not get tired too soon) So ....mixing could be the solution for me but I wonder if it’s healthy in the long run. I read that complimentary food doesn’t have the correct calcium/phosphorus ratio and that cats need more fat ...after a lot of reading I am still confused because the vet said there is no problem if I feed him complimentary plus vitamins supplements.... It doesn’t sound healthy to me thou. I will be grateful to read your opinion and sharing about this matter...


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Can’t help about your nutrition question. But you can try Leonardo wet food, it smells really good.


----------



## chiarat (Feb 25, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> Can't help about your nutrition question. But you can try Leonardo wet food, it smells really good.


Thank you chaos cat, we already tried Leonardo, at first he went crazy for the Rich of Fish but after a couple of times he really started to hate it ... at the moment he seems to hate any kind of complete wet food ...I am glad that your cat likes it, good for you!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@chiarat - it is OK to feed complementary food (if that's all he will eat) as long as you add a "completer" such as Felini Complete which has the right amounts of calcium, taurine etc.


----------



## chiarat (Feb 25, 2019)

@chillminx thank you so much , this is a good new...I will probably end up doing so ...


----------

